# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Госдума хочет вырвать корень зла

## SDA

Необходимо жесткое законодательное регулирование содержания компьютерных игр, чтобы исключить из них пропаганду насилия детям. Об этом заявил во вторник глава думского комитета по конституционному законодательству и госстроительству Владимир Плигин.

"Мы попробуем внести пакет документов, связанных с электронными играми", - сказал он, выступая на круглом столе в Госдуме, посвященном устранению правового нигилизма среди молодежи.

По его словам, вызывает серьезную обеспокоенность, когда в течение одного вечера человек наблюдает на экране телевизора около 125 смертей. Еще хуже, что сейчас "картины убийств, демонстрируемых в этих играх, становятся все реалистичнее".

Его поддержал член Общественной палаты, адвокат Павел Астахов. По его мнению, игры не должны разрушать психику ребенка, а показывать ту справедливость, которую несет с собой право. Также, считает Астахов, необходимо дать всем школьникам возможность свободного, беспрепятственного доступа в крупные юридические базы данных в интернете.

Участники круглого стола, среди которых были депутаты Госдумы и представители общественных организаций, выразили уверенность, что искоренение правовой неграмотности среди россиян, в том числе и среди молодого поколения, будет способствовать укреплению нашей страны как сильного правового государства, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=222499

Вводить запреты и устраивать ликвидации слуги народа будут долго.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HoaX

Я бы с телевидения начал. С новостей и тому подобных программ. Пару раз встречал передачи, где рассказывали о разных серийных убийцах, интервью с ними показывали - это детям психику не портит?

----------


## Hanson

я например невижу проблемы в таких играх,
я могу вечером порубиться в контру, и это незначит что я пойду на улицу и всех перестреляю,
для человека с нормальной психикой в таких играх нет ничего плохого, 
в конце концов есть родители которые должны смотреть что делают их дети

----------


## akok

> Госдума хочет вырвать корень зла


Решили закрыться?

А если серьезно, то лучше работой занялись, а не самопиаром.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Госдума хочет вырвать корень зла


Засушить и скурить  :Cheesy:

----------


## Cloud

Бесспорно, большинство игр сегодня несут в себе мощное диструктивное начало. Хорошо хоть они задумались над тем, что государство должно заботиться о своих детях (как бы не поздно было). Но попытка запрещать и ограничивать вряд ли принесет пользу. Наиболее реальным было б решение поддержать отечественных разработчиков и стимулировать к созданию ими игр, где по сюжету нужно будет что-то создавать, строить, а не убивать и рушить. Увеличить долю таких конструктивных игр на рынке, сделать их действительно интересными. Когда у человека будет выбор, тогда и проблема уйдет сама собой.

----------


## Hanson

в играх было, есть и будет убийства и насилие, правда в некоторых слишком перебирают с этим, к примеру кот знает есть такая игра Postal2, вот это уже перебор
что можно такого создать чтобы я в него играл, если мне нравятся стрелялки и тому подобное

----------


## DVi

Я люблю поиграть в Контру. Но как отец двух детей я осознаю, что "игра" и "насилие" это несовместимые вещи для неокрепшей детской психики.

Поэтому детям *нельзя играть в эти игры*. С этими т.н. "играми в насилие" нужно поступить так же, как с алкоголем, табаком, водительскими и избирательскими правами. 

Или вообще запретить. А то сидят все по домам с красными глазами, на улицу не выходят гулять. Пусть лучше в салки играют да в казаки-разбойники.

----------


## SDA

> Я бы с телевидения начал. С новостей и тому подобных программ. Пару раз встречал передачи, где рассказывали о разных серийных убийцах, интервью с ними показывали - это детям психику не портит?


Согласен, на телевидении гораздо больше зла и насилия. А, как подросткам портят психику, да просто мировозрение, передачи типа "Дом -2", это вообще отдельная песня.
Кстати, в моей любимой стратегии "Total war " юнитов убивают легионами, в реальном времени и что, запретить? Учитывая то, что "тотальная война", кроме игровой составляющей несет историческую информацию - античный мир, великие переселения народов, крестовые походы, завоевание Америки и т.д. Сейчас подростков которые любят, знают историю (некоторые родную историю не знают), читают исторические книги, наверное можно по пальцам перечесть. Вот и вырыстает поколение "пепси" "иванами не помнящими родства".

----------


## pig

Хорошо, что Госдума до литературы ещё не добралась. А то Лев наш Толстой, зеркало русской революции, точно под запрет попадёт. "Севастопольские рассказы" - насилие. "Анна Каренина" - аморалка. "Война и мир" - насилие + аморалка. "Воскресение" - живописание криминального мира.
Достоевского сами классифицируете  :Smiley:

----------


## Ivaemon

> Хорошо, что Госдума до литературы ещё не добралась. А то Лев наш Толстой, зеркало русской революции, точно под запрет попадёт. "Севастопольские рассказы" - насилие. "Анна Каренина" - аморалка. "Война и мир" - насилие + аморалка. "Воскресение" - живописание криминального мира.
> Достоевского сами классифицируете


И Пушкин - аморалка...
В советское время где-то в Сибири издали книгу стихов Пушкина, где ретивый редактор, чего-то убоявшись, заменил религиозные слова  разными местоимениями. Дословно было так:

"Духовной жаждою томим,
В пустыне мрачной я влачился.
И шестикрылый *кое-кто*
На перепутье мне явился..."

и дальше:
"...как труп, в пустыне я лежал,
И *Кое-кто* ко мне воззвал..."

Это не анекдот, сам читал рецензию в "Литературной газете" где-то в 70-х.

Так что все это так знакомо :Wink:

----------


## Hanson

> Я люблю поиграть в Контру. Но как отец двух детей я осознаю, что "игра" и "насилие" это несовместимые вещи для неокрепшей детской психики.
> 
> Поэтому детям *нельзя играть в эти игры*. С этими т.н. "играми в насилие" нужно поступить так же, как с алкоголем, табаком, водительскими и избирательскими правами. 
> 
> Или вообще запретить. А то сидят все по домам с красными глазами, на улицу не выходят гулять. Пусть лучше в салки играют да в казаки-разбойники.


ну так на некоторые игры ставят ограничения по возрасту,
другое дело что продавец игру с ограничениями всеравно продает всем подрят.
так что государству стоит подумать не как "вырвать корень зла"
а как ужесточить контроль над продавцами, увеличить количество игр с ограничениями по возрасту

----------


## ananas

Каждый сам может позаботиться о своих детях, включив и настроив Родительский контроль.

У меня была ситуация, когда на одном диске было несколько игр. Общая метка на нем была 10+. Некоторые игрушки нормально встали и запустились, а одна - нет. Заглянув в настройки Родительского контроля, обнаружил, что блокировка была не по возрасту (т.к. стояло 13 лет), а по аннотации - жестокость и сцены насилия.

Там же можно и инет, и время общения с компом ограничить.

И для детей нужные слова найти, чтобы это все объяснить.

----------


## Гриша

Бррр, ничего не понял, про РК какого продукта вы говорите?

----------


## ananas

Про Родительский контроль в Windows Vista

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Про Родительский контроль в Windows Vista


Самый простой родительский контроль - это не в Vista, а со стороны самих родителей  :Smiley:  причем словом и ремнем (ремнем на случай, если слова плохо доходят - как известно, стимуляция ремнем соответствующего места оттягивает кровь от головы, что оказывает благотворное влияние на деятельность мозга  :Smiley:  ). Ведь ничто не мешает родителям ограничить скажем для ребенка  просмотр телевизора или использование компьютера нетехническими мерами. Другое дело, что в случае телевизора нужно вводить обязательное предупредление перед показом, что дескать фильм содержит "сцены насилия" и т.п. На каналах Discovery например для это специально есть втупительный титр, предупреждающий о том, что просмотр передачи может повредить детской или чувствительной психике. Плюс разграничение по времени - несложно сделать показ подобных фильмов в определенное время или на определенных каналах. Только делать подобное никто я думаю не будет ...

----------


## maXmo

> Я бы с телевидения начал. С новостей и тому подобных программ. Пару раз встречал передачи, где рассказывали о разных серийных убийцах, интервью с ними показывали - это детям психику не портит?


Подминать под себя ТВ бессмысленно: оно давно уже государственное, а вот игровую индустрию подоить можно. Только вот ни дети, ни чья-либо психика тут ни при чём.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> . Другое дело, что в случае телевизора нужно вводить обязательное предупредление перед показом, что дескать фильм содержит "сцены насилия" и т.п.


что характерно на скандальном 2х2 они были всегда, на MTV есть, а на остальных каналах ни разу не видела.... 

история была. поймали педофила, который в том числе снимал все свои действия на видео. Сняли сюжет *по мотивам* в сюжет умудрились вставить кусочек отснятого им видео *для наглядности* и показывали данную передачу. Даже не один раз.... А зарубежом тоже захотели показать такую передачу... и вставили в свою кусочек нашей... всех кто додумалася вставить в передачу, идущую по ТВ этот кусочек, уволили. А у нас передачу ещё раз по ТВ показали. целиком.

----------


## priv8v

> Необходимо жесткое законодательное регулирование содержания компьютерных игр, чтобы исключить из них пропаганду насилия детям.


Это - лицемерие, это - очковтирательство, это - предательство свой Родины... и имя этому - СМИ.

Они методично с пеленок обрабатывают сознания людей - действуют медленно и верно, начинают с самого раннего возраста (мультфильмы, детские журналы, затем передачи для детей постарше, боевики, молодежные фильмы ...) а далее... а далее, собственно говоря, уже и делать ничего не нужно - нужно продолжать в том же русле - быдло никуда не денется.

Пропаганда насилия детям через компьютерные игры?.. Да это же охинея чистой воды - на этой стадии думать уже поздно, на этой стадии нужно не детей, а их родителей уже лечить - как допустили детей до таких игр?
А во сколько лет ребенок начинает играть с сложные игрушки? Лет в 10? А до этого на него ничего не действует? А реклама? А мультфильмы (мультфильмы это вообще отдельная тема и я на нее могу распинаться очень долго, но вкратце если - в моей подписи...)?
А параллельно со всем этим на подрастающее сознание не давит реклама алкоголя и табака со всех сторон? Разве сериалы и боевики не показывают, что бутылка пива в руке это норма? Разве разные юмористические передачи не шутят над алкашами, не пестрят смешными рассказами о том как выпивают и что потом с этого бывает..а сейчас уже начались шутки и над "травой", над "колесами", "плюшками" и прочим?.. А разве то, над чем смеются, то, что смешно и улыбает, может ли являться страшным и злым? Конечно нет - алкоголь это выходит весело, плюха - это прикольно.
Это везде - это отовсюду - куда ни глянь - ЭТО. В итоге средний подросток (класс 10 школы) считает бутылку пива/ягуара в своей руке - нормой. Отсутствие бутылки - это уже нонсенс, это - не модно, это - не прикольно, это - не айс.
А отношение к противоположному полу? Или это запретная тема?.. Да, ладно, неужели? Да о сексе говорят на каждом углу, включая журналы для детей и подростков - там этому посвящена добрая половина контента. Животные инстинкты - это гуд, это айс, это норма, это здоровое желание. Семья - это потом, семья - это лишь официально, наличие любовника и мужа - это прикольно и обыденно - это норма.

А что уж заикаться о насилии?.. Мало насилия? Мало убийств, катастроф, маньяков, преступлений, ментов и т.д?.. Да добрая половина программ посвящена этой теме, при чем в перемешку с сексом и выпивкой...

Что? Не нравится то, что я употребляю в своей речи слово "секс"? А что так? Слово нехорошее? Постыдное?..
Раньше была теория такая - не будем о нем говорить и все будет хорошо. Сейчас другая - раньше все было плохо, потому что о нем не говорили, сейчас - везде говорят, но стало от этого еще хуже если присмотреться.

А что там про насилие заикались?.. Да насилие и убийство - это норма, включите телевизор на НТВ днем - и вы просто пачку убийств увидете - самых разных и извращенных, с изнасилованиями, без изнасилований, с разрезанием на куски и последующем съеданием... убийства в иде расстрела из калаша человек пяти - этим никого уже не удивишь и не затронешь - это норма.
А если вспомнить трагедии Шекспира? Там погибают от силы 2-3 человека... но КАК это показано?... Даа...

Все. Пару мыслей высказал по этому поводу.
Впечатление от мого сообщения будет сильно зависеть от возраста читающего...

----------


## pig

> Это - лицемерие, это - очковтирательство, это - предательство свой Родины... и имя этому - СМИ.


Имя этому - Самодержавная Российская Власть.

----------


## Numb

Priv8v, согласен, хотя вашу мысль можно и развить. В любом случае, компьютерные игры - едва ли не меньшее из возможных зол. То, что делает этот Владимир Плигин, по-моему, вполне попадает под определение "замутить тему". Выступил человек с рацпредложением, если оно пройдет - получит пост председателя комиссии по борьбе со злоупотреблениями, положительную характеристику в личное дело и бюджет на освоение, что тоже немаловажно  :Smiley:  . Не пройдет - тоже неплохо: выступил, его заметили, запомнили, какая ни есть, а репутация. Хотя, возможно, я просто зря наговариваю на хорошего человека, может быть, он действительно душой болеет за идею  :Smiley:  . В любом случае, цензура в компьютерных играх - явление не сугубо российское, через попытки ее внедрения прошли уже довольно давно и США, и ЕЭС. На Западе, насколько мне известно, каждая игра получает возрастной рейтинг. Игры с высоким рейтингом (16+ , 18+ ) ограничиваются в продажах (продажи разрешены только в специализированных магазинах, категорически запрещены продажи таких игр в гипермаркетах, итд.) Соответственно, если продавец продает игрушку с наклейкой 18+ 12и-14и - летнему подростку - продавец совершает преступление, за которое его можно привлечь к ответственности; если же такую игрушку приобретает родитель этого 12и-14и - летнего подростка для своего чада - к ответственности можно привлечь родителя  :Smiley:  Это цензура, да, но основная ее цель - переложить ответственность за то, во что играют дети, на родителей. Если у нас введут похожий механизм, то это, возможно, и неплохо. Только у нас, скорее всего, все будет выполнено по принципу: "Не пущать!", - отечественные студии позакрывают, западные релизы запретят к продаже, и получим на выходе индустрию игрушек, как две капли воды похожую на наше телевидение - тошниловку из дома-10, фабрики звезд-54 и 666 серии "моей прекрасной няни" , которая, по-моему, в десятки раз вреднее любых сцен насилия и секса.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

> Выступил человек с рацпредложением, если оно пройдет - получит пост председателя комиссии по борьбе со злоупотреблениями, положительную характеристику в личное дело и бюджет на освоение, что тоже немаловажно  . Не пройдет - тоже неплохо: выступил, его заметили, запомнили, какая ни есть, а репутация.


ну да... если рассматривать эту проблему локально - то это выходит имитация деятельности просто со стороны этого человека. все верно :Smiley: 
...а если госдума одобрит и будет выпущен соответствующий патч в законодательство, то это будет уже крупной имитацией деятельности в этом направлении :Wink: 




> На Западе, насколько мне известно, каждая игра получает возрастной рейтинг. Игры с высоким рейтингом (16+ , 18+ ) ограничиваются в продажах (продажи разрешены только в специализированных магазинах, категорически запрещены продажи таких игр в гипермаркетах, итд.) Соответственно, если продавец продает игрушку с наклейкой 18+ 12и-14и - летнему подростку - продавец совершает преступление, за которое его можно привлечь к ответственности; если же такую игрушку приобретает родитель этого 12и-14и - летнего подростка для своего чада - к ответственности можно привлечь родителя


хм. ну у нас всегда выходит через одно место - как ограничения на продажу табака и алкоголя (вообще с 18 лет можно только...), но сами знаете, что продают чуть ли не младенцам...
...про ограничения про игры сказать почти ничего не могу, а вот про фильмы - могу немного. читал помню доклад частью которого был обзор цензуры наших фильмов, сравнение постановки ограничений на фильмы по возрасту и т.д. сравнение делалось с европой...
ну смысл в том, короче, что у нас ограничение на 2 года меньше, как правило, т.е если в европе стоит ограничение на 18 лет, то у нас ставится на 16...
 :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

То, что где-то мусора больше, не значит, что не надо чистить там, где его меньше. Да пусть начинают с игр. А потом и далее двигают. Я бы начал с игрушек типа Медаль за отвагу. Читать перед каждой главой, как доблестные союзники героически громили фашистов просто противно.

А использовать родительский контроль и реальный и виртуальный одновременно ничего не мешает. Жаль, интервью закончилось. Олег, как после 10 часов в день за компьютером у Вас хватает времени на полноценное общение с детьми?

----------


## priv8v

> Да пусть начинают с игр.


...если бы это было так)) квак бы ни квак. до тех пор пока такая власть и такое СМИ - ничего не изменится глобально (я про то, про что я упоминал двумя постами выше...).

Т.е если идея - начать потихонечку - игры для бета-теста попробовать ограничивать, а потом уже перебираться на ТВ - то даже так это странно. Но это к тому же не так. Это лишь имитация деятельности правой...




> Читать перед каждой главой, как доблестные союзники героически громили фашистов просто противно.


а вы почитайте американские учебники по истории (про вторую мировую) - станет еще более противно))

----------


## ananas

> пока такая власть и такое СМИ - ничего не изменится глобально


Я не могу влиять глобально. Я сам строю стенку - мой семейный фаервол - для фильтрации нежелательного контента, в т.ч. родительским контролем на компе и кодовым замком на ТВ каналах. Если не предпринимать попыток что-либо изменить, то ничего и не изменится. Не покупайте плохих игрушек, не смотрите желтые СМИ. И не бейте детей даже по попе, а то при нынешних методах работы собесов и органов опеки загремите в места не столь отдаленные, а их воспитанием продолжат заниматься макаренки из детдомов.

----------


## priv8v

я тоже не могу напрямую влиять глобально. но с силу своих скромных возможностей работаю над собой и не только... 



> не смотрите желтые СМИ


я не смотрю никакое СМИ - не зависимо от его цвета.  :Smiley:

----------


## Ivaemon

Убежден, что против негативного программирования сознания - а именно такой эффект оказывают СМИ - есть один прием - противоположное программирование. И делать это надо в том возрасте, когда "загружается система и ставится антивирус", когда безграничное доверие к родителям - от 0 до 7 лет. 
Например, если родители обеспокоены рекламой пива и эстетизацией курения в кино - внушать крохе каждый день: курение и алкоголь вредны. И, естесственно, самим поаказывать пример.  Если волнуются по поводу воздействия на психику насилия и секса в кино - начиная с 1 годика и дальше читать и давать слушать по радио красивые добрые сказки.
Такие основы, если и после 7-10 лет доверие и любовь к родителям будут велики - будут несокрушимы.

----------


## Макcим

> ну смысл в том, короче, что у нас ограничение на 2 года меньше, как правило, т.е если в европе стоит ограничение на 18 лет, то у нас ставится на 16...


Психика русских крепче, чем у европейцев и америкосов.

----------

